# My Buddies Tank



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Beautiful pics!

Camera body and lens?


----------



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> Beautiful pics!
> 
> Camera body and lens?


Thanks!

I have several camera bodies and lenses, but most of these were shot with a Canon T5i and a 100mm f/2.8 Macro


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey RMD. I enjoy detailed pictures quite a lot. Wouldn't mind admiring more of your photography if you have any to share! 

By the way, do you know what Apistogramma those are?


----------



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> Hey RMD. I enjoy detailed pictures quite a lot. Wouldn't mind admiring more of your photography if you have any to share!
> 
> By the way, do you know what Apistogramma those are?


Hey there, thanks. I am out of town at the moment and on a pretty slow connection, will have to wait until sunday night to show ya different pics. 

The orange Apisto is a Macmasteri, the small fry is bitaeniata.


----------

